# squats--sore back



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

Here and there (not so much anymore) I notice that I get a sore lower back after doing squats. Is this normal or am I uisng improper form?


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 8, 2002)

The last time I got a sore back from squats was because I didn't concentrate on using my legs to push up on the weight, instead I used my upper body to lift it up. Improper form also causes back aches, like not pushing up with your heels or leaning to far forward. A few find it comforting to their back by using something to raise their heel about an inch or two.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 9, 2002)

Like Max said, its probably your form and because it doesn't seem to bother you as much anymore, my guess is that your form is probably getting better. 
Squats take time to master.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2002)

How deep do you squat?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> How deep do you squat?



I try to go till my knees are about 90 degress to the floor
i dunno if i went that far my last legs day (i was by myself)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 9, 2002)

One of the trainers gave me a great idea when I started squats...  she suggested to put a bench close behind and when you squat down, pretend you are going to sit on the bench and then press back up through your heals like Max suggested.  Just an idea and it worked great for me to correct my form.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Hard to say.  I have an existing lower back problem and just standing straight up with heavy weight on my back causes me serious back pain.  You could have a weak lower back or a hidden injury.  Chances are that your probably leaning forward while squating.
Is the pain moreso muscular or skelital. Are you feeling these pains on the sides of your spine or on the spine itself?



> _*Originally posted by Jemal *_
> Here and there (not so much anymore) I notice that I get a sore lower back after doing squats. Is this normal or am I uisng improper form?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: squats--sore back*

Your back isn't supposed to by at like 90 degrees to the floor is it? I lean forward a bit but I'm not too hunched over or anything.




> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hard to say.  I have an existing lower back problem and just standing straight up with heavy weight on my back causes me serious back pain.  You could have a weak lower back or a hidden injury.  Chances are that your probably leaning forward while squating.
> Is the pain moreso muscular or skelital. Are you feeling these pains on the sides of your spine or on the spine itself?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

No you should keep your back straight. 
Hints:  Concentrate on pushing your chest out. 
Your Head up.  Find a focus  point on a wall in front of you higher then you while your standing.  When you go down you should actually be looking up a bit.  Don't look at the ceiling above you, straight ahead or down.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 10, 2002)

From another post..



> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> correct form on squats in NEVER a flat back...should be arched!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

ok let me reword it.  Using the word straight was incorrect as MaxQ stated.   Keeping your Chest out Head up will automatically arch your back. Your ass goes outwards as you go down.  If you keep the chest out throughout the movement you can't help but arch the back.


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ok let me reword it.  Using the word straight was incorrect as MaxQ stated.   Keeping your Chest out Head up will automatically arch your back. Your ass goes outwards as you go down.  If you keep the chest out throughout the movement you can't help but arch the back.



I was always saying to keep the back flat, but was corrected by a certified trainer, the proper term is "arch". Just wanted to pass on what I learned the other day, lol. 


...so ARCH yer back when performing squats!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Max give your trainer a Dollar for me. He was correct.  For some reason I pictured JAMAL Leaning Forward which would obviously strain the lower back.  I used the word "straight" out of context and not accurately stated.  thanks for clearing up my mess.


----------

